# How many?



## Brian Liang (May 1, 2013)

So, I started off with a couple of Indian walking sticks that I caught and managed to raise to adult (Yep, I was only 10 after all). It laid a lot of eggs but then I let them go. 1 or 2 years later I started seeing quite a few of them so I finally caught 4 and got 3 to adult. Laid 100+ eggs total which hatched about a month or two ago. I should know this by now, but how many should I keep in one container? They are getting quite big now and are maybe 2-3 instars from adult... Any advice?I only have 3 large containers right now.


----------



## jrh3 (May 1, 2013)

just dont over crowd and keep alot of bramble for them.


----------



## Brian Liang (May 1, 2013)

Well, half of them have already been let go or have died. Still looks kinda crowded though. I'll just try to remember to put food more often I guess.


----------



## jrh3 (May 1, 2013)

they should have a constant supply of bramble always because they will feed alot.


----------



## aNisip (May 1, 2013)

Those are extremley invasive, and you really shouldn't be raising them and releasing 100+ individuals every couple of months (how often the females will lay the ova and then hatch after incubating)....just saying....either destroy the ova and don't release the offspring/feed them off or raise a native specie...or just don't breed them...

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## aNisip (May 1, 2013)

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn74157.html


----------

